# Cooking Pilaf-Style Mexican Rice in Large Batches



## SStephen (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey All,

We cook large batches of Mexican rice in a pilaf-style. By that, I mean we toast the rice in oil, then cook it with stock and seasonings. To be more precise, we toast the rice in oil inside of a large rondeau. Once the rice is toasted, we add the broth, the seasonings and then simmer it. We need to be stirring the rice the entire time so it doesn't stick to the bottom on the pan and burn. When it becomes a thick porridge consistency, we stick it in the oven to finish cooking wrapped with plastic wrap and a pot lid on top. This method works great but it takes so much time! We can cook about 25 lbs per pot. We need about 200 lbs cooked per day. I have a gas rice cooker but we can't use that because we can't toast the rice in oil but also the oil in the rice makes the flame go off prematurely. We've tried cooking the rice without toasting it in oil first but that just doesn't taste as good. Any ideas? Desperate.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.connectedcooking.com/#/?clubUrl=/site/search?searchString=mexican rice
*RATIONAL* *Method *
Rinse rice under running water (for fluffy texture, if desired). Combine rice and vegetable oil and place into a 12 x 20 x 2 steam table pan. Preheat the SelfCookingCenter on side dishes, grilled vegetables, 2/5 coloration, 7 minutes.

When prompted, load the pan and toast rice until golden brown. Stir the rice midway through the process to ensure even browning if desired.

While the rice is toasting, make the cooking liquid. Combine the diced tomatoes, seasonings, chicken broth and onion in a blender and blend approximately 1 minute.

When the rice is toasted, preheat the SelfCookingCenter on side dishes, steamed rice, 20-22 minutes (according to your desired result).

When prompted, add the cooking liquid to the pan, insert the probe and cook until done. When the process is completed, remove the pan from the oven, and fluff and stir the rice to re-incorporate the tomato solids that may have risen to the top of the rice mixture during the cooking process.

Garnish with fresh chopped cilantro and frozen peas and carrots (or other vegetables) if desired.


----------



## SStephen (Dec 2, 2017)

thomas fontaine said:


> https://www.connectedcooking.com/#/?clubUrl=/site/search?searchString=mexican rice
> *RATIONAL* *Method *
> Rinse rice under running water (for fluffy texture, if desired). Combine rice and vegetable oil and place into a 12 x 20 x 2 steam table pan. Preheat the SelfCookingCenter on side dishes, grilled vegetables, 2/5 coloration, 7 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this! We're definitely testing this method. So far we can't get it to taste as rich as the batches we get out of the rondeau. I think because in the rondeau we are constantly stirring and caramelizing the tomato sauce.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

Did it work?


----------



## Chef Navy (Aug 19, 2019)

thomas fontaine said:


> https://www.connectedcooking.com/#/?clubUrl=/site/search?searchString=mexican rice
> *RATIONAL* *Method *
> Rinse rice under running water (for fluffy texture, if desired). Combine rice and vegetable oil and place into a 12 x 20 x 2 steam table pan. Preheat the SelfCookingCenter on side dishes, grilled vegetables, 2/5 coloration, 7 minutes.
> 
> ...


This pretty much how I do rice in the Rationale. Although you do get better flavor,I dont toast the rice.


----------



## SStephen (Dec 2, 2017)

redbeerd cantu said:


> Did it work?


It did but the flavor wasn't as good as it was being cooked in the pot. We've been testing for weeks and it's the same result every time we do it.


----------

